# ISO help cooking couscous?



## nicklord1 (Sep 25, 2008)

How do i cook it. Thanks


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 25, 2008)

pretty much like instant rice, Nick.
Boil the water, add couscous, remove from heat. 
Fluff and eat!


----------



## thymeless (Sep 25, 2008)

The commonly available stuff, cook as described above. Most directions call for 1.5:1 water to couscous. I find I like it better at 1.25:1. If it's the really small couscous, then 1:1.

The real stuff is steamed in a special gadget called a couscouserie. And the instant variety is better that way too. America's test kitchen showed a home technique for this once. 

thymeless


----------



## GB (Sep 25, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> pretty much like instant rice, Nick.
> Boil the water, add couscous, remove from heat.
> Fluff and eat!


I would add one thing to this. 

Boil water or other liquid (I prefer using stock), add couscous and *cover*, remove from heat and let stand for about 5 minutes. Fluff and eat.


----------



## Sparkly77 (Sep 25, 2008)

I use instant cous cous and I just pour boiling water over it.  Another thing you can do to make it tastier is add salt and olive oil before you put the boiling water in and give it a good stir before you let it stand for 5 minutes, then fluff it with a fork as normal.

I always like to have cous cous handy as it is one of the quickest things to cook, so it's great if you need a side dish in a hurry.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 25, 2008)

GB said:


> I would add one thing to this.
> 
> Boil water or other liquid (I prefer using stock), add couscous and *cover*, remove from heat and let stand for about 5 minutes. Fluff and eat.


 
I suppose I did just assume that part of the process...


----------



## GB (Sep 25, 2008)

I was just pointing it out because someone who does not know how to cook it would probably not assume it should be covered. I hope I didn't step on your toes Suzi!


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 25, 2008)

toes? what toes?


----------



## GB (Sep 25, 2008)

The ones I broke with my heel


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 25, 2008)

Not!!!!!!


----------



## nicklord1 (Sep 26, 2008)

calm down ladies


----------

